# Favourite Album Covers?



## vampiregenocide (Feb 26, 2010)

Did a search, didn't see anything.


For me a major part of an album is the album cover, its adds a valuable visual element to the music. As soon as you see that album cover, before you even hear the music, you already get a feel for it in your head, and it affects how you view that piece. It can be a subconcious thing, or a more obvious link. Either way, for me a good cover is almost as important as the music itself.

Post your favourite covers and maybe say why 

We Are The Ocean - Cutting Our Teeth
- Not even a fan of this band, but a beautiful cover. Its similar to what I want for my bands EP.








Mastodon - Leviathan
- Simply the most epic album cover of all time. Great album too. 







Mudvayne - Lost and Found
- Their next best album to L.D 50, combines their weirder aspects with a more traditional metal feel. I love this cover and the ideas it represents, at least to me.







Seether - Karma And Effect
- A fitting title for this album, and a really weird and unusual cover. This is one of my favourite albums, and one of the first metal albums I got along with the above.







Primus - Sailing The Seas Of Cheese
- Like their music, WTF is definitely present here.


----------



## Dystopia (Feb 26, 2010)

heres some of mine:

Whitechapel- The Somatic Defilement






Carnifex- Hell Chose Me






Korn- Follow The Leader







Dying Fetus- War of Attrition


----------



## thesimo (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## Joel (Feb 26, 2010)

TDEP- Ire works





TDEP- Option Paralysis





Scale The Summit- Carving Desert Canyons





Between the Buried and Me- The Great Misdirect


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 26, 2010)

Pig Destroyer- Phantom Limb (Warning:NSFW)
http://www.self-titledmag.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/PhantomLimbRGB.jpg
It's great because it's not just something to put on the album, it's a work of art.

The Red Chord- Fed Through The Teeth Machine




It's just awesome.

I like the album covers that look like they took some effort, and weren't just stuck on there because they had to be. There are several others, but those were the ones that immediately came to mind.


----------



## ry_z (Feb 26, 2010)

Mr. Bungle - Disco Volante




Just as "wtf?" as the music. 

Jethro Tull - Thick as a Brick





Opeth - Ghost Reveries





Kashiwa Daisuke - Program Music I




Fits the music really well, in my mind. 

Not just the cover, but the packaging in general:




This album = "fuck yes" in every way, basically. 

Also, @xiphoscesar - you should really make that a link, bro. Not everyone wants to see that. >_>http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/members/xiphoscesar.html


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Anthony (Feb 27, 2010)

Stantonworrior said:


> Hear are a mine
> 
> The faceless - pPanetary duality
> 
> ...



Hey this was my list! Hahah


----------



## Dwellingers (Feb 27, 2010)

King Crimson - in the court...






Metallica 





Shameless self-promotion.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Feb 27, 2010)

Psychotic Waltz - A Social Grace
I'm a big fan bizarre art like this. I wish I had a greater sense of art appreciation, as I really like this style of composition.





Psychotic Waltz - Bleeding





Genesis - Foxtrot
Kind of like the Psychotic Waltz album I commented on above.





I think that the entire cover art is interesting.





Kreator - Terrible Certainty
Pretty clear message. Very metal.





Peter Hammill - The Silent Corner And Empty Stage
An ominous cover. Just sort of a dark, blue, swirly thing. Very much like some of the music on there.





Ancient - The Halls Of Eternity
I've been listening to these guys a lot lately. Excellent, excellent black metal.





Death - Symbolic
Weird. You can tell the music is awesome.





Running Wild - Pile Of Skulls
Yep. That's what it is.





Running Wild - Black Hand Inn
Because pirates are awesome.





Emerson, Lake and Palmer - Tarkus





Yes - Relayer





Henry Cow - Concerts
Populist avant-garde artwork for populist avant-garde music. Nifty stuff.





King Crimson - In The Wake Of Poseidon


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Feb 27, 2010)

The original vinyl version with the turning card disc and cut out holes


----------



## Skyblue (Feb 27, 2010)

a few of my favorites were already posted so I'll simply add some: 

Dream Theater- Octavarium 




Couldn't find a good pic of the whole cover I'm afraid 

Gentle Giant- Octopus (original cover) 





Orphaned Land- The Never Ending Way Of ORwarriOR 





I know a some more, but I can't really think about any right now~


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 27, 2010)

Love spacey looking ones.


----------



## Jeepers (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Cyntex (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## chasedowbr00t4l (Feb 27, 2010)

Another favorite.


----------



## lefty robb (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Patriclese (Feb 27, 2010)

Cyntex said:


>


Now that's a sweet bunch of albums.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 27, 2010)

lefty robb said:


>


 

I'm pretty sure Ghidorah would beat Malmsteen, he's given Godzilla enough trouble.




lefty robb said:


>


 

Spawn!!!


----------



## Cyntex (Feb 27, 2010)

Nora - Dreamers And Deadmen


----------



## Fred (Feb 27, 2010)

Antimatter said:


> Pig Destroyer- Phantom Limb (Warning:NSFW)
> http://www.self-titledmag.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/PhantomLimbRGB.jpg
> It's great because it's not just something to put on the album, it's a work of art.



Hell yes - that's done by John Baizley from Baroness, whose album covers I was just about to post!

Baroness - First







Baroness - Second






Baroness/Unpersons - A Grey Sigh In A Flower Husk/Third






Baroness - Red Album






Baroness - Blue Record






Fucking love his artwork, and it helps that the music's awesome too!

Other favourites:

Sleepmakeswaves - In Today Already Walks Tomorrow






Municipal Waste - The Art Of Parting






Death - Leprosy






Circle Takes The Square - As The Roots Undo


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 27, 2010)

Colin Marks is madly talented. Great artwork.


----------



## splinter8451 (Feb 27, 2010)

Simple and awesome. 









Epic as all hell. 









Epic.






Crazy awesome. 

- And I need to reinforce the people who already picked Cynic's Traced In Air. That album work is awesome. Same with Focus actually.


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## MFB (Feb 27, 2010)

Two favorites of mine :


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 28, 2010)

Best metalcore album of all time IMO.








The cover of Re-Nothing is better than the original also


----------



## Nights_Blood (Feb 28, 2010)

When you listen to the album, the DT cover totally makes sense.














Off the top of my head...


----------



## cow 7 sig (Feb 28, 2010)

i still love the and justice for all art work the most
nevermores DHIADW a close second


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 29, 2010)

Thought I'd bump this thread instead of making a new one. These are some more album covers that I have come to like of late. 













Simple but awesome :







No idea whether this is actually going to be artwork for the album, but I love this :


----------



## Daggorath (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 29, 2010)

And for lols...


----------



## TheSilentWater (Aug 29, 2010)

Off the top of my head.


----------



## vhmetalx (Aug 29, 2010)

thesimo said:


>



yep thats pertty much mine...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 29, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


>



 +1 rep for that.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Aug 29, 2010)

Stantonworrior said:


> Between the buried and me - Colors



I'm not a big BTBAM fan, but that is a ridiculously cool album cover!


----------



## Moro (Aug 29, 2010)

I can't believe no one mentioned this one yet:






I remember I laughed my ass off when I saw it for the first time.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 29, 2010)

What album/band is that?


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 29, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> What album/band is that?



Megadeth-Rude Awakening.


----------



## Yaris (Aug 29, 2010)

Bigelf: Closer to Doom





Queen: News of the World





Megadeth: Peace Sells....





Pink Floyd: Wish You Were Here


----------



## Varcolac (Aug 29, 2010)

Yaris said:


> Pink Floyd: Wish You Were Here


I always preferred the inner cover.


----------



## C2Aye (Aug 29, 2010)

Even if I didn't like the album too much, I quite like the cover.


----------



## Cyntex (Aug 29, 2010)

+1 for The Covenant, goddamn epic album.


----------



## Yaris (Aug 29, 2010)

Varcolac said:


> I always preferred the inner cover.



At first I was gonna post that but I think I like the minimal cover a bit more.


----------



## UGH (Aug 29, 2010)

Ka-ching




and




You're welcome...


----------



## eventhetrees (Aug 29, 2010)

Helios - Eingya


----------



## Mordacain (Aug 29, 2010)

And pretty much any other Floyd album cover I've ever seen, but especially this:


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## clouds (Aug 29, 2010)

And of course, my avatar:


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 29, 2010)

And my favorite


----------



## guitareben (Aug 30, 2010)

Nice and colourful 






Love these two . And the music .














He's got 6 arms!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## harkonnen8 (Aug 30, 2010)

Ulcerate - Everything is fire


----------



## numberonejrio (Aug 30, 2010)

I don't really like the band that much but I love the album cover.


----------



## josh pelican (Aug 30, 2010)

Not my favorite one, but one that needed to be mentioned.






Another must see:


----------



## cwhitey2 (Aug 30, 2010)

f


----------



## The Somberlain (Aug 30, 2010)

Air: 10,000 HZ Legend:




Summoning: Lugburz:




Summoning: Minas Morgul:




Opeth: Watershed:




Iron Maiden: Somewhere in Time:




Dissection: The Somberlain:




That's what's off the top of my head for now...


----------



## nojyeloot (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## AbstractAsylum (Aug 30, 2010)

Animal Collective.


----------



## Varcolac (Aug 30, 2010)

AbstractAsylum said:


> Animal Collective.



I hate what this does to my visual cortex. Hate it so much that I'm quoting it. Make it stop moving!


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## The Somberlain (Aug 30, 2010)

Varcolac said:


> I hate what this does to my visual cortex. Hate it so much that I'm quoting it. Make it stop moving!



Hate it all you want, it's a great album!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 30, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


>


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 30, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


>



That one was for fun.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 30, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> That one was for fun.


 
I was hoping that.


----------



## TheSilentWater (Aug 30, 2010)

Just remembered these two:


----------



## Bungle (Aug 30, 2010)

Carcass + HR Giger = WIN!










I love art deco....


----------



## beefshoes (Aug 30, 2010)

AbstractAsylum said:


> Animal Collective.








Amazing album.
Here is mine:


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm positive I've forgotten something, but that's the majority


----------



## Ben.Last (Aug 31, 2010)

Am I the only one who sees an ass and vag in this one? If so, what the hell does that say about me??? 



SchecterWhore said:


> Peter Hammill - The Silent Corner And Empty Stage
> An ominous cover. Just sort of a dark, blue, swirly thing. Very much like some of the music on there.


----------



## Ben.Last (Aug 31, 2010)

Here's 5 that I've always liked





(The Downward Spiral packaging as a whole has always been a favorite)


----------



## Moro (Aug 31, 2010)

Lern2swim said:


> Am I the only one who sees an ass and vag in this one? If so, what the hell does that say about me???



You're not alone buddy...


----------



## davemeistro (Aug 31, 2010)

Stormlord - Mare Nostrum






Fang Island - Fang Island






Paul Gilbert - Burning Organ






Symphony X - The Odyssey






Iwrestledabearonce - It's all Happening






Gama Bomb - Citizen Brain






High on Fire - Death is This Communion






Amon Amarth - Twilight of the Thunder God


----------



## josh pelican (Aug 31, 2010)

Lern2swim said:


> Am I the only one who sees an ass and vag in this one? If so, what the hell does that say about me???


 
I thought it was a prolapsed uterus.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 1, 2010)

A few more awesome ones


----------



## ittoa666 (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## mmr007 (Sep 1, 2010)

my fav


----------

